# Billing for DVT Ultrasound Machine



## nurse2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

The practice owns the DVT machine (Ultrasound). Patients are in-patients. My question is, how do you bill for encounter?

I am thinking bill with modifier TC for the technical component and 26 for the professional component. 

Your input will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 29, 2010)

For Medicare/Medicaid, you will not be able to bill globally or split the charge and bill both a TC and a 26.  For them, if the patient is IP, then the hospital needs to bill the equipment - no exceptions that I can find.  We had a very similar situation where one of our offices was taking the equipment over to the hospital and trying to bill that way.  We were instructed that we can only bill the interp on IP - and to "work out" something with the hospital to be reimbursed for the technical component.  

I would investigate this with the hospital, as far as them billing for the technical portion and renting the equipment from your office.

I hope this helps, and if someone else has a MAC that has told them differently, I'd like to hear about it too!


----------



## nurse2010 (Oct 30, 2010)

It actually makes sense, mod-26 for the professional, and maybe the hospital can make an arrangement renting the equipment from the office and they can bill for the tc.

If I find something, I will post it here.

Thank your for your input.


----------

